# She's a Rainbow, Look 2!



## littlepickle (Mar 7, 2010)

As requested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is my second rainbow look, let me know if you would like more tutorials.
I used the Coastal Scents 88 Matte Palette but you can use any bright colours that blend well together. I can't wait to try this again when I get my shimmer palette at the end of the month!
1. Clean eyes!




2. Apply your base. I'm using Revlon Eye Glide in Nude Slip, but you can use anything, it'll just give the colours a bit more punch, and they'll last longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







3. Take this blue:




And wing it out from underneath your eyes like so:




You can clean up any fall out later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or be smarter than me and prevent it with loose powder underneath your eyes first!!
4. Take this green:




And follow the line you made with the blue, brushing it up and past your eyebrow. Don't worry about blending yet, we'll do all that later.




Like so:




5. Next, take this yellow:




And do pretty much the same thing, but this time you will want your yellow to be wider, taking up the middle of your lid.




6. Take this pink:




Now apply to the rest of your lid and above brow. Bring this around the top of the other colours a little to create a rounded butterfly wing effect.




7. Now, gently blend the colours together at their edges until they're softened and flow together nicely.








You can see I did this in a rush and wasn't very careful - we have stray green going on here!
8. Now line your waterline with white eye liner. I'm using Modelista Dual Liner in White/Black which if you're in Australia, you can get a six pack of double ended liners at Target for $14.99. They're awesome!




9. Top with mascara.. Cover Girl Lash Blast in Black.




10. Add any decorative bits and pieces you like. In the original look, I used light blue fake gems, this time I went for a tri-colour look. Wish I had a green gem too! Dot the backs of the gems with eye lash glue and hold in place for a second or two. You can get these at craft stores.




11. Add fake eyelashes - I'm using cheap $2 shop ones.




12. Add any final touches to your look, blush, lippy etc - I'm wearing Clinique Blush in Precious Posy and Lime Crime Opaque Lipstick in Centrifuchsia.




13. Feel pretty! You're all done!





You can see the original look here:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/s...rt-2-a-160376/


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You are fast, i didn't expect it soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have to get that CS matte palette, theres so much colors in it that i like


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 7, 2010)

So colourful! Love it!


----------



## CeCe88 (Mar 7, 2010)

This is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i want to try it for work ♥


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 7, 2010)

Do it! It made me smile all day when I wore this look for a photo shoot


----------

